

How JavaScript Timers Work - muriithi
http://ejohn.org/blog/how-javascript-timers-work/

======
snorkel
Good point: setInterval() will fire the given function repeatedly no matter if
the previous execution of that function is done yet which can lead to an
unexpected pile up of calls to the same function.

------
edw519
Nice diagram. Thank you.

